# Colored 'french manicures'?



## marionette

have you ever seen people with 'french manicures' but in different colors?







(sometimes, just the tip in random colors, nude for the base)

what do you think? yay or nay?


----------



## Makeup-aholic

I Love it, right I have my tips a glitter black and the bottom is a see though pink .Its very cute.Its a YAY from me


----------



## emily_3383

yay, i do different color french manies when im bored.


----------



## Marisol

I get my nails done like that sometimes. I like to mix it up.


----------



## suzukigrrl

Oh I love it! I need to get my nails done soon.


----------



## brewgrl

oh, we have two nail salons dedicated to just that- Strictly French I &amp; II.

they do some crazy nails


----------



## AngelaGM

I think those different color French Manicures are really cool=)


----------



## RachaelMarie

Yay for me. I actually had black tips two months ago. I got a lot of compliments.


----------



## BeneBaby

I had black and white for awhile. Cute!!


----------



## Marisol

I like some of these!


----------



## ArcEnCiel

It's a yay for me. Here is a pic of my colored french manicure.


----------



## MissOli

sure it's really cool...I got a nude base but the tips are silver


----------



## clwkerric

I like it. A lot of women come in my salon and ask for usually red, hot pink, or black tips. I just bought a BEAUTIFUL color called "Pharo's gold" from Creative Nail Design and it makes a beautiful gold french manicure. It looks awesome!


----------



## mossaenda

Yay!


----------



## James

I prefer only changing the tip, or doing a sheer colour over a plain French manicure to doing a combination of crazy colours.


----------



## butterflyblue

I love the colors they look nice. I had a pale pink base with a darker pink tip and it looked really good, alot ofpeople complimented me on it.


----------



## KatJ

I really love it. I do it all the time.


----------



## SierraWren

I think it looks really eye-catching and pretty


----------



## Aquilah

I think it's nice! If I felt like going and getting mine done, I'd do it.


----------



## Bikz

YAY!

I have never done but some friends have =D And I think they're absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## KristieTX

I love them.


----------



## princess_20

yay


----------



## ivette

no bad, but i prefer the pink or beigey-neutral color


----------



## Bec688

I've done it before, I don't do all my nails like that, just 2...I'll have normal french and then 2 coloured tips, like purple or pink glitter.


----------



## Colorlicious

i absolutely love it!


----------



## dlwt2003

i have been getting mine in dif colors right now purple nails with a light pink tip, last week it was dark pink with a light pink tip, i am loving it~~


----------



## UrbanChelsea

I saw a bronzy nail w/ black french tip...

It was really cute.


----------



## Chi_Nessa25

I love the colored frenchies, you just have to be careful because they look crappier when they start to chip!


----------



## pinkbundles

They're ok. But I like the classic look much better.


----------



## littletingoddes

I have a coworker who has had this in a couple different color combinations, and it looks great!


----------



## Savvy_lover

look at the purple one i thot it was transparent for a sec

no i never do my mails coz i m too violent with it


----------



## freestyler

I've tried this a few times, love the look as its fun and a bit different. Usually use purple and dark green as they work well together


----------



## shar

On my nails I do change my tip colors to match what holiday or celebration is for that month.

Shar


----------



## alexandriamarie

i think its cute, but not something i'd wear.

definitely something i'd paint on someone elses nails though.


----------



## tipsy kitty

Originally Posted by *James* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I prefer only changing the tip, or doing a sheer colour over a plain French manicure to doing a combination of crazy colours. Yeah me too.


----------



## PRPinup

Yay for me! I think it's really fun and pretty.


----------



## creamypeach

yes i saw one. and it was nice for her . i dont know if it would look nice to me also. but i hope it would!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva

I like them a lot, I used to get a nude base and a colored tip all the time.


----------



## Dreama

I like them, but I'm not coordinated enough to paint my own nails.



I usually go for the regular french with a design on my ring finger. Here's my nails as of now:


----------



## Solimar

They are cute, and I may do that. I always have my classic french tips though...they go with everything. Yes, I am like that. I can't have like, brown nails and be wearing colors that just don't fit with it!


----------



## moonlightmysts

I think they look good depending on the colors.

Some of the colors just don't look right together with me.


----------



## marshall1704

I love them!! So yay for me!!


----------



## gkwonn

i always wanted to try a french manicure with black tips


----------



## breathless

Yay!! &lt;3


----------



## kiss the rain.

yay. I love it and I get different coloured tips all the time.


----------



## Estrelinha

I think it's totally cool. One halloween I had black with red tips that *bled* into the black. :B


----------



## Jamie L. Squire

I do tend to be very conservative, but I think I will give it a try. Iâ€™ve never seen them on anyone else, I really like the look.


----------



## rita1979

I have acrylic long nails and get them done like that sometimes. I like to mix it up.


----------



## Luann

i like so much nude base and black tip with a thin line of coloured glitters


----------



## MissPout

I like it. I had my nails light pink and the tips dark glitter pink. My mom had her nails nude and the tip with leopard print in gold. But Black nails with Pink Tips rock!


----------



## Luann

I LOVE BLACK FRENCH (BESE NUDE AND BLACK TIP) WITH A THIN GLITTERED LINE UNDER THE FRECH


----------



## Like-a-Painting

Seems like I'm the only one who don't like them lool

It's looks really tacky imo especially when it have designs ewww


----------



## Raze

It's a YAY!!

What ever takes your fancy.

I like it because you can have some colour (and if you're lazy like I can be) if the nail grows out a little, you don't notice it as much as a solid all over colour.


----------



## chocobon

Yay!


----------



## Domitilla

I don't like that kind of manicure, sorry





I'm not very fond expecially of black tips or colored french with designs, glitters etc


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Yay!


----------



## love2482

I've done black tips before ( I posted it in a thread). I didn't really like it too much.


----------



## reesesilverstar

It's a definite yay for me.

Does anybody know how to do these?

And could you post a tut, if so, pretty pretty plz!


----------



## esha

i think they're kinda tacky.. too much colour going on at once


----------



## prettylynn

Ive had purple glitter tips and black ones. I have also had a red and blue checker board that I did when I was bored. I think its cute. Its nice to do something different with my nails once and a while.


----------



## Aniger86

Yep, I've seen them. I used to work with a girl who had hers done this way, I think maroon as the base and black as the tip.


----------



## xtiffanyx

I never see anyone with these around here, just the classic french manicure. I always see fake nails at the store like these though, usually with black tips.


----------



## savvywoman

I love the look! But since I can't wear any color for my work, I mostly stick to the traditional french manicure. But I would love to have something like that!!


----------



## typicalblonde

Hi ladies, i always wear my french manicure with a different colour at the tip.... i dont wear a colour on the base just a clear polish.. at the mo i have blue tips...i love it its so different... i reccommend it to all of you to try it... you will love it.... be mad and go wild....


----------



## lucy.h.jacobs

Originally Posted by *Makeup-aholic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I Love it, right I have my tips a glitter black and the bottom is a see though pink .Its very cute.Its a YAY from me Sounds fab


----------



## Nicholyse

It's cute, but I really prefer the classic colors. I did have black tips with the sheer base a few years ago, but I didn't care for it too much.


----------

